# Server maint. tomorrow morning (early)



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2007)

Tomorrow morning Tuesday the 15th between 3am and 7am we will be performing hardware maint. on the server that hosts the following websites.

*tug2.net  (homepage)
timeshare-users-group.com  (sales history/trade test/etc)
tugbbs.com (bbs)*

This maint is only scheduled for 30min total time, but we like to provide a larger window just in case.

These 3 sites will be completely unavailable for the time we are performing this maint.

However since this server does NOT host the ratings and reviews...you can still get there via this link:

http://tug2.com/TUGMembers/Login.aspx

the server hosting the ratings/reviews is not scheduled for maint and will have no service interruptions.

I apologize for this inconvenience but we hope that at the hours we chose it will impact very few of you.

Thank you!


----------



## Keitht (May 14, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> Tomorrow morning Tuesday the 15th between 3am and 7am !



Which timezone??


----------



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2007)

ohh...thats kinda helpful aint it!

Eastern...sorry!  =)

Thanks!


----------



## Makai Guy (May 14, 2007)

That of course, is US Eastern Daylight Time (GMT - 4:00)


----------



## Keitht (May 14, 2007)

Can't the work be done at night rather than mid-morning?     What am I going to do for my morning fix of TUG now?????

Moral: - You can't please all of the people all of the time.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2007)

Hopefully itll be over within the 30min expected time...the window should not be entirely used.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2007)

Ok...so the server didnt want to cooperate and wait till 3am....so hopefully what we just did will fix the problem permanently.

so as it stands now....no server maint at 3am...this is cancelled.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 15, 2007)

well now....looks like this may happen afterall.

This is just a nightmare....

I apologize for all the ups and downs here...we will get it sorted out.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 15, 2007)

ok..back on again for this evening/morning.

We are tentatively looking at about 15-30min of downtime around 3am eastern this morning (wed 16th).

This may happen sooner if the server dies again...but at the moment things look to be running just fine.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 16, 2007)

test post!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 16, 2007)

so sleepy....

might go down again here shortly...tis not seeing the 2nd network card for whatever reason.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 16, 2007)

Hurray...light at the end of the tunnel!

Ok...mongo need sleep now....


----------

